

Angry Birds creator Rovio to IPO in New York? - vilpponen
http://www.arcticstartup.com/2011/03/18/rovio-wants-to-ipo-in-new-york

======
yannickmahe
"We're aiming to be as large as Facebook or Google"

Do they have any success apart from Angry Birds? For games company, repeatable
success seems to be crucial.

~~~
Keyframe
They're riding the one-hit-wonder train as far as they can... and probably
hoping something other than that will eventually happen.

~~~
6ren
A good time to IPO...

------
ig1
NY seems to be a strange choice for a non-US company, in recent years most
international IPOs have been going to London rather than NY due to the immense
cost of listing in the US because of SOX.

More than anything this seems like a sign of a bubble, a huge number of games
companies are listed in the UK (also Zynga and FB investor DST) so you have
analysts and investors who know how to price these sorts of companies.

NY on the other hand has far more unsophisticated buyers (mom & pop
investors), if you wanted to push a consumer product company to a price beyond
which the financials indicate is sensible, NY would be the place to do it.

------
kash
Their CEO also said console games are dying

[http://blogs.forbes.com/insertcoin/2011/03/15/angry-birds-
ex...](http://blogs.forbes.com/insertcoin/2011/03/15/angry-birds-executive-
claims-console-gaming-dying/)

~~~
alexhektor
there's someone thinking longterm.., but he's so right, one more somewhat
successful batch of consoles is all I give them. Time to get disrupted there
in the next decade.

and yes, bubblywobblybobbleblobb. But who cares? Majority of today's bubble
companies will be or at least could be profitable long before their IPO if
they wanted to.

And the bubble signs were there over 2 years ago. Too many companies getting
funded. But is it a bad thing? Nope.

------
jhamburger
Since everyone seems to be foaming at the mouth over the prospect of a
facebook/groupon ipo seems like a great time to capitalize.

------
sudonim
I didn't expect the quality of IPOs would go down so quickly. If Rovio can
find another sucker to pay for their risk, good for them, bad for the sucker.

~~~
bhousel
I dunno. People _love_ Angry Birds. I kinda believe in this team.

Somewhat related recent discovery: If you ever find yourself in the position
of needing to entertain a 3 year old who doesn't speak your language, Angry
Birds works wonders. The gameplay is so simple and universal that anyone can
play it.

